# Elm burl



## DKMD (Apr 9, 2017)

I was digging through some blanks and roughouts when I happened across a couple of elm burl chunks from a few years back. I decided to see what they might look like finished.

I was trying for a Hawaiian calabash shape with this one... not sure I accomplished that. Filled a few voids with inlace powder. About 10" tall.


 

Filled a few voids with ebony dust and epoxy on this one. About 9" across.


 


 

C&C always welcome and appreciated!

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 13


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 9, 2017)

While they are both way cool, everything about that bottom one is just really nifty. Love the way the lines flow through it, the natural edge, the patches of eyes; that one is sharp!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 9, 2017)

I love that bottom one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 9, 2017)

Love em both, but I'm partial to the bottom one too. I don't think I have a spoon long enough for the calabash....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 9, 2017)

I want to see a close up of the inside of each please.

Love the natural edge piece, it's top shelf well done. And I think the tall boy could grow on me if I let it. Hang on to em til August or so and I'll take either/or off you hands.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Apr 9, 2017)

I like them all but that bottom one is my favorite. I have about 5-600 lbs of this wood and tons of trees found with it on them. It's everywhere around here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm with the rrest, the bottom one is fantastic. Well done Doc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 9, 2017)

Yep bottom one is the winner! 

Top one is very nice also but if you would have left out that @Don Ratcliff part.... Oops! I mean Hawaiian! I might have looked at it more serious...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 9, 2017)

Excellent doc...love the inlay work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 10, 2017)

Very nice - both!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 10, 2017)

I like both, really like the inlace fill on the first, but the second one is hands down my favorite. Great work Doc! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 10, 2017)

Both are nice, Keller, but the natural edge is the best appeal to me. It would look nice sitting next to Splat.......... Jerry(in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 16, 2017)

Its really hard to beat the bottom one. It's just cool on so many levels. Thats a gorgeous piece of elm too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 17, 2017)

Well, like others, I gravitate towards the natural edge piece. Spendid shape and character in the wood, lots of activity in the rim. I think I have a small piece of that burl you sent me about 5 years ago...keep meaning to do something with it!
The tall piece seems a bit tall for what I think of for a calabash bowl, but is a nice piece nonetheless. I'm not crazy about the inlace color...I have some similar inlay material and have a hard time finding a suitable color of wood it will complement, I think really light color woods is what I've found works well. For more 'brownish' woods, I like malachite or even turquoise...but personal tastes are a big part here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

